# Arrived by dogsled !



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Lookie here ! @ivandrocco sent me up a much welcomed surprise ! It arrived by dogsled so he probably wondered if it had gotten lost because it took so long to get here.

Thank you kind sir !


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done Tyler ! 
It's about time someone stood up to that bully from the great white north


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Now there must have been a trick to getting that up there. Great work!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Hmm, so it CAN be done! 
Way to go @ivandrocco


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

The trick is having a team of malamutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

I take it back, no trick mission fail, my goal was to fly below radar. I triggered customs and now Yukoner is having his wages garnished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Impressive job @ivandrocco glad to see this can be done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I wanted to do it too, but @Yukoner talked me out of it. He explained that they get flagged he has to pay tax on them whether he rejects them or not. I'd love to send him and unexpected bomb but i don't want that unexpected bomb to turn into an unexpected bill. I'm still trying to come up with a clever way to hide them in a package.

Something like a hacksaw or file baked in a cake and then mailed to an inmate. Something that even customs wouldn't suspect but I'm sure they've seen it all, so just a pipe dream for now.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice job Tyler. About time the frozen bomber got something in under the radar.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

There is apparently a $60 exemption for gifts, and a $20 general exemption, neither of which apply to tobacco. I read that they generally don't bother taxing small amounts, in value and weight, so rather than lie I marked the package as 2 cigars with a value of $20 and a weight of 2oz. and hoped it would slide through on goodwill. Apparently the goodwill between the nations of the northern hemisphere is spent, so if anyone else wants to make an attempt I suggest lying your ass off.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> There is apparently a $60 exemption for gifts, and a $20 general exemption, neither of which apply to tobacco. I read that they generally don't bother taxing small amounts, in value and weight, so rather than lie I marked the package as 2 cigars with a value of $20 and a weight of 2oz. and hoped it would slide through on goodwill. Apparently the goodwill between the nations of the northern hemisphere is spent, so if anyone else wants to make an attempt I suggest lying your ass off.


Candles, I have always sent candles to my Canadian friends...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I guess I understand now what my teachers used to say: "William, it always pays to be honest." Little did I know it was a literal term. Great hit!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

lol, the problem with lying is that they x-ray everything so when they see something that looks like cigars, they open it. They don't really care too much about what's written on the declaration. As I said though, a very unexpected bomb and I'm very appreciative and humbled ! But for those thinking of doing it, unfortunately the tax oligarchs do like to ding us Canadians :frown2:


----------

